# Macbook qui rame beaucoup



## Azaly (1 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai acheté mon Macbook il y a environ 6 mois, modèle de base. J'avoue que je n'en suis pas très satisfaite, en effet, il rame beaucoup, plante quelque fois, est très lent...

Le pire fut safari qui ramait à mort dès qu'il y avait un peu de flash sur la page, depuis que j'utilise firefox ça marche quand même mieux mais ça n'empêche pas le Mac de subir des "ralentissements intempestifs" mais sur TOUT.

Quand je me mets sur le dock, ça rame, quand j'ouvre une application, ça met dix plombes, quand je fais "imprimer" ça met un certain temps à afficher la page d'impression, quand je change d'onglets, ça rame...

Moi qui voulais montrer à mon copain que Mac c'était formidable, c'est raté, il trouve ça encore pire que son netbook et franchement il a pas tort, j'étais moins emmerdée sur le netbook! son ordi sur Seven est une tuerie à côté (et pour moins cher)

J'apprécie toujours Mac OS, la taille et le poids du Macbook, sa batterie longue durée, son clavier, mais franchement moins sa réactivité, j'ai l'impression de me trainer un vieux PC qui ne suit plus!

Alors je sais pas si je suis un cas, si j'ai encore acheté une machine défectueuse (mon premier mac, un iMac acheté sur refurb, c'était pareil au début, problème de carte graphique, mais c'était le rfurb, c'est le risque, là le Macbook était neuf) ou si c'est juste que le Macbook affiche une performance générale digne d'un dinosaure de l'informatique, mais j'en peux plus!

Je me sers du Mac pour bosser et j'ai pas que ça à foutre d'attendre que Mr arrête de mouliner et daigne enfin ouvrir le fichier que je lui ai demandé d'ouvrir!

(et je parle même pas du lecteur DVD déjà défaillant...)

des solutions ??


----------



## Madalvée (1 Décembre 2011)

Ce n'est pas normal. Si tu es sur lion, 2 go ne suffsent pas, il faut peut-être augmenter la RAM.


----------



## seserge (1 Décembre 2011)

Absolument pas normal. Peut-être un problème matériel, as-tu rajouté de la mémoire, et si oui, de quel fabricant? Et est-ce la bonne spécification?
Il y a des gens comme ça qui sont un peu "chat noir" (dont je suis!) et qui tombent souvent sur de mauvais numéros... Ton mac est encore sous garantie, fais-le examiner. Un mac ça doit "pédaler" laaaaargement comme un PC, et souvent beaucoup mieux, et pas "ramer"!


----------



## Azaly (3 Décembre 2011)

Bah oui je sais!

Non je suis sous SL donc 2 Go de Ram ça doit suffire, et j'ai rien changer!

Par contre j'ai remarqué que dès que je le branchais à l'imprimante, ça déconnait encore plus, par ex je fais "cmd+p" et ça met au moins 1 min à mouliner, ça fait ramer firefox...

Oui c'est encore sous garantie mais j'ai besoin de mon ordi pour bosser alors malheureusement rester 3 semaines sans, aie!!!


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2011)

Azaly a dit:


> Bah oui je sais!
> 
> Non je suis sous SL donc 2 Go de Ram ça doit suffire, et j'ai rien changer!
> 
> ...



Faut trouver le soucis, un mac de 10 ans serait 4 fois plus réactif.
Passe un coup de MAINTENANCE déjà.







Il faut éviter d'avoir un bureau surcharger aussi, trop lourd.

Mon mac a 6 ans, tourne sous leopard et est réactif comme au 1er jour.
Le tien a-t-il tjs été lent ?

Ça peut être un problème de disque dur aussi, ça peut arriver n'importe quand ça.
Il met combien de temps à démarrer par exemple ? Il devrait mettre 45 sec environ, voir moins.

Pourquoi pas faire une clean install sinon ?

Mais à mon avis tu as un problème hardware, tu ferais mieux de le renvoyer. Tu dis que tu en as besoin pour travailler, mais là ta machine est inutilisable, donc vaut mieux perdre 15 jours ou moins en SAV que de s'emmerder avec une bouse.


----------



## Azaly (4 Décembre 2011)

bah c'est utilisable quand même, c'est juste que c'est chiant parfois

mais oui je pense que je vais le renvoyer, en espérant que le sav tourne pour Noel... (moi pour le boulot noel est une période creuse, donc à la rigueur)

Il a toujours eu des périodes à "ramer" oui...

J'avoue que je l'éteins pas totalement, enfin pas souvent, mais mon netbook (je suis restée plus d'un an avec un netbook) je l'éteignais pas non plus et bon ça ramait pas plus pour autant.

Par contre pourquoi ça rame/bug encore plus quand l'imprimante est branchée ? problème de pilote qui fait tout bugger ?

C'est con à dire mais j'ai l'impression qu'il rame aussi plus chez moi que chez mon copain, pourtant je vois pas pourquoi, mauvaises ondes peut-être ? 

ah et pas de bol aussi avec le lecteur DVD qui marche quasiment pas... (soit ça lit pas du tout, soit ça s'arrête au milieu en m'indiquant "parties endommagées", mais bon, ça marche très bien ailleurs) ce qui est chiant car étant très peu chez moi c'est mon seul lecteur DVD à disposition!

sinon au démarrage ça va, 45s max oui, par contre pour l'éteindre c'est autre chose, c'est plus long, ça me dit une fois sur deux que firefox n'a pas pu quitté...

EDIT: je viens de lancer "maintenance", ça m'indique "réparation de disque nécessaire"! il faut faire quoi ? tout ré-installer ? donc faudra que je remette toutes mes données sur le disque après ? (erf)


----------



## seserge (4 Décembre 2011)

Tu dois lancer "Utilitaire disque" et réparer...Réparer également les "autorisations".
AMHA, avant de le retourner au SAV, il vaudrait mieux que tu essaies une réinstallation du système, si cette procédure de réparation du disque ne donne rien.
Contrairement aux PC, tu peux réinstaller sans perdre tes données. Choisis bien les bonnes options lors du début de la procédure d'installation. De mémoire je ne les connais pas sous SL, ça fait bien longtemps que je n'ai pas eu à le faire sur mes différents Macs qui tournent tous comme au premier jour.
Mais il y avait "installer (un nouveau système) et archiver (l'ancien) et c'était bien pratique. *Fais d'abord une sauvegarde de tes documents bien évidemment!*
Et si malgré la réinstallation, ton ordi rame toujours, direction SAV!


----------



## Sly54 (4 Décembre 2011)

Azaly a dit:


> EDIT: je viens de lancer "maintenance", ça m'indique "réparation de disque nécessaire"! il faut faire quoi ? tout ré-installer ? donc faudra que je remette toutes mes données sur le disque après ? (erf)





seserge a dit:


> Tu dois lancer "Utilitaire disque" et réparer...Réparer également les "autorisations".



Lancer Utilitaire de disque est la chose à faire; mais tu ne dois pas le lancer à partir de ton disque dur de démarrage, car tu ne pourras pas réparer.

Tu dois le lancer à partir du DVD d'origine (DVD de SnowLeopard). Tu passes l'écran des langues, puis dans la barre de menu -> Utilitaires -> Utilitaire de disque


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2011)

Azaly a dit:


> EDIT: je viens de lancer "maintenance", ça m'indique "réparation de disque nécessaire"! il faut faire quoi ? tout ré-installer ? donc faudra que je remette toutes mes données sur le disque après ? (erf)



Fais ce qu'indique Sly54, ton problème doit venir de là entre autres. Ensuite tu pourras lancer maintenance.


----------



## Azaly (5 Décembre 2011)

OK

bon là en re-démarrant avec les mises à jour ça va quand même mieux et maintenance a vidé le cache des applications (c'est ce que ça indiquait)

Je relancerai avec le DVD d'origine quand je serai chez moi!

C'est bien indiqué comment faire pour pas perdre ses données ?


----------



## Sly54 (5 Décembre 2011)

Azaly a dit:


> C'est bien indiqué comment faire pour pas perdre ses données ?


Comment faire quoi : réinstaller un OS ? réparer le disque dur ?

De toute façon, tu es tjs censé avoir des sauvegardes à jour de tes données !


----------



## seserge (5 Décembre 2011)

Je pense qu'elle veut dire : comment faire pour réinstaller OSX neuf sans perdre ses documents...et ses applis.


----------



## Sly54 (5 Décembre 2011)

seserge a dit:


> Je pense qu'elle veut dire : comment faire pour réinstaller OSX neuf sans perdre ses documents...et ses applis.


Alors un peu de lecture

Réinstaller un OS règle rarement les pb sur MacOS. Par contre, appliquer une màj combo (10.6.8 en l'occurrence) + réparation des permissions, sur un disque dur vérifié / réparé, ça peut aider à résoudre les problèmes


----------



## seserge (5 Décembre 2011)

Oui, bon, moi je ferais une install suivie d'une MàJ... L'installation va vérifier et réparer le disque, un nouveau système sera installé tout beau tout neuf, une mise à jour up to date ensuite...
Et si ça rame encore, preuve sera faire qu'il s'agit d'un pb de matériel...
Et pas de données perdues à condition de bien sauvegarder les documents.


----------



## Azaly (5 Décembre 2011)

seserge a dit:


> Je pense qu'elle veut dire : comment faire pour réinstaller OSX neuf sans perdre ses documents...et ses applis.



voilà

je vais lire les liens indiqués!

mais quand même quand je redémarre et que je fais des mises à jour, ça va quand même mieux! (sauf quand je branche l'imprimante, mais là les pilotes ont été mis à jour, donc je testerai quand je serai chez moi)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h35 ----------




seserge a dit:


> Oui, bon, moi je ferais une install suivie d'une MàJ... L'installation va vérifier et réparer le disque, un nouveau système sera installé tout beau tout neuf, une mise à jour up to date ensuite...
> Et si ça rame encore, preuve sera faire qu'il s'agit d'un pb de matériel...
> Et pas de données perdues à condition de bien sauvegarder les documents.




disons que j'aimerais pas devoir tout re-transférer, il y en a pour un certain temps, parce que bien sur que je sauvegarde les choses importantes!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

Azaly a dit:


> voilà
> 
> je vais lire les liens indiqués!
> 
> mais quand même quand je redémarre et que je fais des mises à jour, ça va quand même mieux! (sauf quand je branche l'imprimante, mais là les pilotes ont été mis à jour, donc je testerai quand je serai chez moi)



Sage decision ... 

Débranche ton imprimante avant de lancer ta Machine, quand elle est stable, remet le cordon en place, allume ton imprimante, laisser faire ... cela doit permettre de refaire le pairage en l'état actuel sans rien faire d'autre, à moins qu'il (Mac OS) n'aille chercher un autre pilote. Ce qui est fort possible.


----------



## Azaly (17 Décembre 2011)

Je viens un peu aux nouvelles...

ça recommence à déconner!! grr!!

mais j'ai pas encore pu tout ré-installer, en fait ma vie est tellement bordélique que je suis jamais chez moi et en plus faut que je retrouve le carton dans la cave, le cd est dedans.

Là ça devient urgent donc dès que je peux je fais ça, mais j'espère que c'est pas un problème de mémoire ou autre car c'est quand même pas normal que ça déconne autant!!


----------



## Berthold (21 Décembre 2011)

Azaly a dit:


> j'espère que c'est pas un problème de mémoire ou autre car c'est quand même pas normal que ça déconne autant!!



Tu pourras alors commencer par un Apple Hardware Test quand tu auras retrouvé ton CD


----------

